# Food in Sardinia, Italy and Ikaria, Greece?



## mm9 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thought I'd try to use the power of Mtbr.com to reach across the ocean try to get to the truth on something.

Some of you may have heard of a book called "Blue Zones" and it's author who has received a lot of press and has created a lot of buzz here in the US. It's a study of places in the world where people live the longest. The Author said that Sardinia and Ikaria are two of those places. He said that the in the average diet there, they eat mostly plant based foods and very little meat. He says they eat meat only 4 - 5 times a month and it's mostly for celebratory meals. And, it's small sizes - a deck of cards in size. Doesn't sound true to me.

For those who live in or around Sardinia or Ikaria, or those who've spent some time there, what are your perceptions on how often they eat meat there. Any other diet or lifestyle observations would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## expecto-patronum (Jan 21, 2013)

mm9 said:


> Thought I'd try to use the power of Mtbr.com to reach across the ocean try to get to the truth on something.
> 
> Some of you may have heard of a book called "Blue Zones" and it's author who has received a lot of press and has created a lot of buzz here in the US. It's a study of places in the world where people live the longest. The Author said that Sardinia and Ikaria are two of those places. He said that the in the average diet there, they eat mostly plant based foods and very little meat. He says they eat meat only 4 - 5 times a month and it's mostly for celebratory meals. And, it's small sizes - a deck of cards in size. Doesn't sound true to me.
> 
> ...


Ciao,I'm italian and I've been quite few times to Sardinia.Their food is various,not only
plant but also a lot of meat..."porceddu"(=little pig) is the most famous one,very tender meat and they eat a lot,not really deck of cards in size..
There are some very old people there,but I believe that is really a mix of things why they live longer than average:basically very quiet people that enjoy their life as it is,in the small villages everything is very quiet and far away from our stressed city life.
Than they have a very nice mix of food,but really don't think is because of that.
By the way,also very nice trials in Sardinia!


----------



## mm9 (Apr 22, 2008)

expecto-patronum said:


> Ciao,I'm italian and I've been quite few times to Sardinia.Their food is various,not only
> plant but also a lot of meat..."porceddu"(=little pig) is the most famous one,very tender meat and they eat a lot,not really deck of cards in size..
> There are some very old people there,but I believe that is really a mix of things why they live longer than average:basically very quiet people that enjoy their life as it is,in the small villages everything is very quiet and far away from our stressed city life.
> Than they have a very nice mix of food,but really don't think is because of that.
> By the way,also very nice trials in Sardinia!


Thanks very much for your local perspective. BTW - would love to visit there sometime!


----------



## huhue (Feb 5, 2013)

I've been to Sardinia a while ago, and I'd say it's not so different from other mediterranian food. They're definitely a very friendly tribe of people (mixture of italian and iberian origin if I got that correct). Loads of fun if you go camping on a bike. Really nice place to be. I'd agree on the observation, that they are way more relaxed down there! Also as a cyclist, you will allways feel welcome on the streets (Spain/ Italy/ France) wich is probably for their deep respect for cycling as a sport.

cheers
Dan


----------

